# Refurbished Major and Classic brought back from the dead.



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Hi folks!

I've been using a Silvia with a Eureka Zenith for a couple of years and fancied a change. Particularly as I was finding the Silvia really inconsistent compared to my work Gaggia Classic. I had another beat up old Italian built Classic I'd wanted to refurbish but never had the time so when the old covids arrived, I found myself with some time on my hands. After stripping down the Classic, refurbishing and rebuilding it, I had gotten the restoration bug. I saw a completely haunted looking Mazzer Major on Facebook marketplace for £100 and took a punt. I picked it up from a Turkish barbers shop in East London. The thing was full of ancient grinds and human hair when I opened it up!
A couple of weeks later I'd completely resprayed it, rebuilt it, and modded it for home use with some 3D printed parts I'm still refining. I also managed to find some genuine Mazzer titanium burrs on eBay for £40!

the whole setup cost me under £250! Probably about a grand in man-hours though! 😂

I'm now on the hunt for a small footprint E-61 group machine that's needing some TLC to bring back to life.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Great refurb and very nice set up. Coffee looks good too 😀


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Super refurb job.

I do love saving things from the dump 👍


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Hats of to you nice work 👍


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Just one niggling thing is I just cannot find the right screw for the plate that goes behind the dosing funnel. One is missing. If anyone knows of the exact spec of the screw please let me know!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

it sounds like you have the other screws? if you're in london or it's not too hard to get there these guys seem to have everything under the sun:

https://onthegrid.city/london/clerkenwell/clerkenwell-screws

any time i've needed a mysterious screw matched, these guys have been able to do it. not sure if they're open at the moment though, best ring.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

facboy said:


> it sounds like you have the other screws? if you're in london or it's not too hard to get there these guys seem to have everything under the sun:
> https://onthegrid.city/london/clerkenwell/clerkenwell-screws
> any time i've needed a mysterious screw matched, these guys have been able to do it. not sure if they're open at the moment though, best ring.


Many thanks. I'm not really that close to London. I'm not really sure how I'd describe the screw to them over the phone other than the length/diameter. I've other screws that match but the thread is different. I was hoping there might be someone familiar with Mazzers that might know the exact specs. 
That shop looks very handy though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

ah, i thought perhaps seeing as you'd picked it up in East London it might not be that inconvenient. oh well, perhaps somebody else will chime in.


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

Aye. Actually it was a real schlep picking up the grinder as I'm halfway to Oxford. 
It was totally worth it though. Hopefully it'll outlast me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

You've done a great job there. Must be very pleasing every time you use it!


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

CantChipForCoffee said:


> You've done a great job there. Must be very pleasing every time you use it!


Aye it's magic. The grinder is just a world apart from anything else I've had. Super fluffy, consistent grinds every time. I'm on the lookout for a small E-61 to refurb to get the most out of it but for now the Gaggia is doing a fantastic job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CantChipForCoffee (Apr 16, 2020)

I did look at the Mazzers but the footprint is just too big for my limited space.

The grinder conundrum continues...


----------



## DRAXXMENVONE (Jun 19, 2018)

CantChipForCoffee said:


> I did look at the Mazzers but the footprint is just too big for my limited space.
> The grinder conundrum continues...


It's way too big for our tiny kitchen! Worth the work surface real estate though. We now prepare food on the hob surface! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nowt wrong with Majors. Used one for years and still got mine.


----------

